# Ghost Town



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

I read through pretty much the whole thing and thought maybe somebody else might want to.

nuclear power plant disaster


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

That's one of the freakiest things I've ever seen. Nice find.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's some crazy stuff: very interesting and even more disturbing...









Thanks for sharing, jimbo









I saw a documentary about the wildlife in the Chernobyl area a while ago: it seems that the increase in animal populations is the only positive thing about this drama - I wonder what those creatures will look like in say 100 years, though...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

it gives me a new thinking to "red wood trees"


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats cool


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

brrrrr that sent a chill down my spine


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

thanks for sharing jimbo


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i never really understood when she was talking about the plant and the magic wood

like the radition there was just to high to get near or something?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Erie stuff. For some reason it reminds me of the Resident Evil games.


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

That was increadible.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i never really understood when she was talking about the plant and the magic wood
> 
> like the radition there was just to high to get near or something?


 Yes. The folliage soaked up the radiation so it's ultra-concentrated. You'd be pretty much a gonner if you went for a long walk. I think she's crazy just to be on the road, then she went in the friggin buildings. Unreal, can only imagine how spooky that would be.

I saw a documentary on it once and they think that water is leaking into the "coffin", bad news.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That is just so sad, How lives are torn and destroyed from a single mistake.
They weren't even told what was going on ,


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that chick is crazy why would she want to go ridein in a nuclear disaster like she

said she get to close to those trees and sh*t shes gonna end up glowin


----------



## vfrex (Jan 25, 2003)

So none of you were remotely interested in doing that?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

vfrex said:


> So none of you were remotely interested in doing that?


 i wont lie if i had a bike i do it to but my ass aint gonna stop and take in the sites

i would keep ridein. be a nice ride with noone else on the road you could scream

along and a loud ass chopper


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> i never really understood when she was talking about the plant and the magic wood
> 
> like the radition there was just to high to get near or something?


 i think waht she was saying is that a few years ago the radiation was so high that the trees were actually glowing


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2004)

wow, that's some intense stuff.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

That's so sad


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Kory said:


> Erie stuff. For some reason it reminds me of the Resident Evil games.


 thats what i was thinking 28 days later and dawn of the dead all in one you wonder what could be in most of those buildings? not for me but very very sad great find.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

redbellyjx said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > i never really understood when she was talking about the plant and the magic wood
> ...


 The trees? I know the plant itself had a glow around it at the time, the whole red wood thing is a bit confusing. Almost sounded like something was burried there, most of her English is fine but now and then it gets a bit too broken for me to understand.

Vfrex, it would be quite a sight but no, I wouldn't go. Maybe in 200 years when the levels have dropped significantly.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

that is, by far, the coolest website i have EVER seen.

I would absolutely love to go on a ride myself through a total ghost town. Being ukrainian i could undersstand some of the signs and stuff. That is so cool. I dont think most can go in there, i think she has a special pass or something. 
great find.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i just read through it again and understood it,

she meant that the wood from trees actually turned red and they had to be cut down adn buried. in that pic though you can see where new trees are forming

could you imagine being a soldier forced to cut down radioactive trees that scientist wont even get near. every person who helped to put out the fire and had to cut down the trees and look through the buildings died a short while later


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I skimed through all 28 pages...but wow...Id want to go check out that place...


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

wow :\ very very heart touching! makes you realize how important life is and how we have it made easy!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i just read through it again and understood it,
> 
> she meant that the wood from trees actually turned red and they had to be cut down adn buried. in that pic though you can see where new trees are forming
> 
> could you imagine being a soldier forced to cut down radioactive trees that scientist wont even get near. every person who helped to put out the fire and had to cut down the trees and look through the buildings died a short while later


 Aaaah! Ok it makes sense now! Nice one. Can you believe that they didn't tell even the firefighters who responded to the initial call that there was radiation leaking? That's just unthinkable. Welcome to the Soviet Union.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you know i have anlways wanted to live in Russia cause i like the weather there but i never wanted to move there cause of the soveits and communism and all that stuff


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

This woman rides her ninja through Chernobyl and takes pictures.

http://www.angelfire.com/extreme4/kiddofspeed/chapter1.html


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Topic is already going!!

It is an amazing read.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

oh, sorry about that.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Eerie.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sad seeing the kids gas masks!! Gives you an eerie feeling!!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

crazy stuff
that gurl is crazy for goin in buildings


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I must say that is an interesting read. I hope shes not planning to have babies


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

very interesting


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> you know i have anlways wanted to live in Russia cause i like the weather there but i never wanted to move there cause of the soveits and communism and all that stuff


 It's like Canada only minus the communism. Well it's not communist anymore I guess...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I must say that is an interesting read. I hope shes not planning to have babies


I would have to say that is the most coolest chick i have ever seen in my life. I dono kinda turn on to me what she is doing.







I like it i think its sweet. Ive also allwise wanted to go to Russia and explore all thier f*ck ups. Like that, and this other town that has been decleared the worlds most toxic town.
*edit: i found it
The world's most toxic town: Permanently shrouded in a swirling red fog, 400 km east of Moscow lies the Russian town of Dzerzhinsk. Known as an "ecological bomb", the city is the most chemically-polluted on Earth.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2004)

nice info.

grosse gurke, i wasn't able to read the first post for this.

521 1N5, thanks.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

damn that was an awesome site, she combines lots of different emotion and information and shows how desolite it is, thats got to be a strange feeling to be in a place like that and on top of it the radiation factor.. she has to be gettign exposed to some level of radiation that cant be good for you..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Topic Merged


----------



## Denver (Mar 18, 2004)

That was really interesting. Thanks for posting this. That must be scary being there in real life. I thought it was pretty sad when she was talking about the guy going fishing, and never being able to come home to get his stuff or anything.


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

i don't understand why anyone would want to go there


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

i read that on coast to coast am a couple days ago pretty nutty


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

kopid_03 said:


> i don't understand why anyone would want to go there


 where else in the world in your lifetime could you ever go see a place that used to be fully populated, but is now desolate, with all but you and maybe a few other people are walking the streets?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

scrubbs said:


> kopid_03 said:
> 
> 
> > i don't understand why anyone would want to go there
> ...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> kopid_03 said:
> 
> 
> > i don't understand why anyone would want to go there
> ...


 Did you read the town guard section?
You are all alone in this town. A group of people came to see it, they said the sound of nothing gave them a deathly fealing and the would be leaving in 15 mins.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

that's pretty cool... that would be eerie walking around...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

scrubbs said:


> kopid_03 said:
> 
> 
> > i don't understand why anyone would want to go there
> ...


 plus the roads are completely empty so it has to make for a good ride, but that

crazy broad kept stopin to take pics and mutate her eggs yea shell probably still

have babies (with second nose) she could probably make the kid her self too with

the extra body parts shell start growin :laugh:

although that would be a bitchin ride, on a chopper through ghost town. id do it

but go with an expert and stay away from the really bad contamination


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

The more I think about it the more I'd like to go, not that I'll ever have the chance but it would be an opportunity of a lifetime. See firsthand something on that scale? Hell yeah. I'm wearing lead underwear though.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Xenon said:


> scrubbs said:
> 
> 
> > kopid_03 said:
> ...


 go to Centralia in PA...not the same exact thing but pretty damn interesting anyways


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

Lahot said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > scrubbs said:
> ...


 is that the place where the steel mills and car factories shut down?


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> go to Centralia in PA...not the same exact thing but pretty damn interesting anyways


is that the place where the steel mills and car factories shut down? [/quote]
Centralia is on fire, well actually the coal underneath it is. It has been burning for years and will continue to for years. They can't put it out, so the government bought out whoever would leave, but some people still live there.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

I think they didn't tell the firefighters because they'd be like F#*% off. and then no one would put the fire out. it probably saved more lives sending them rather than telling them and let it burn out of control.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

Lahot said:


> scrubbs said:
> 
> 
> > go to Centralia in PA...not the same exact thing but pretty damn interesting anyways
> ...


Centralia is on fire, well actually the coal underneath it is. It has been burning for years and will continue to for years. They can't put it out, so the government bought out whoever would leave, but some people still live there. [/quote]
weird i just looked that up, i never heard of it before, thats pretty insane.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> oh, sorry about that.


 LOL


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

FYI , even scarier, if there were 2 be a nuclear war...
Seattle is GROUND ZERO.
Bremerton naval base (directly across the water from Seattle @ 3.5-4 miles),
has the LARGEST supply of nuclear warheads in the country (NCSO-24 class subs).

AND CHINA AND KOREA KNOW THIS.

THATS SCARY.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

obieinctown said:


> FYI , even scarier, if there were 2 be a nuclear war...
> Seattle is GROUND ZERO.
> Bremerton naval base (directly across the water from Seattle @ 3.5-4 miles),
> has the LARGEST supply of nuclear warheads in the country (NCSO-24 class subs).
> ...


 montana used to have to most nukes right till they down sized or what ever


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Jebus said:


> I think they didn't tell the firefighters because they'd be like F#*% off. and then no one would put the fire out. it probably saved more lives sending them rather than telling them and let it burn out of control.


 They didn't tell them because they didn't want anyone to know, nothing to do with how they would react. Had they been told they could have worn chemical suits and have sprays and all sorts of other protective equipment. That's how Communism works. "For the good of the people"? Well, only if it's also for the good of the government.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

personally, i dont think the radition is really gonna affect her and her kids and stuff

it takes 500rotogen to kill a person if they are exposed to it for 5 hours. the highest she ever got was 3rotogen oout of 500 and i bet she didnt stay they for 5 hours

if my knoldge is correct you have to be in raditon for a whiule before it will pass through you. so if she just drove through that town in under an hour then she would be fine. but still it wouldnt effect her really at all if she stayed a while. Scietist did it so why couldnt she.

also people who get radition for cancer under go the same stuff


----------

